# 15 min. Canoe



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been planing and day dreaming for most of this year about getting a canoe and getting back on the water.I finally picked up a used canoe last night.It was dropped off ,I went in to get the materials to strap it to my car and came out and it was gone.It really broke my heart.

I live in the 290 & hwy6 area...if anyone see someone with an old Sears canoe with a patched bullet hole that went through both sides on the front of the boat and a splash of pink paint on the inside bottom of the canoe.I'd really like to know about it.....Thanks.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, sorry for your misfortune... remember karma takes care of those folks! You're inline for something, better!


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, I don't need better I was happy with what I had I's just like to get it back.(however unlikely)


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Big john, all i can say is wow. Well i guess this is your lucky day because i have a canoe you can have. It is 16 footer in need of a paint job but it is water ready. Shoot me a pm and we will work out the details. Merry Christmas


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

lx22f/c said:


> Big john, all i can say is wow. Well i guess this is your lucky day because i have a canoe you can have. It is 16 footer in need of a paint job but it is water ready. Shoot me a pm and we will work out the details. Merry Christmas


There you go! Green to you lx22f/c


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

It sounds like that bullit hole should have been put to better use, like in the persons *** that took your canoe. Sorry to hear about that, Merry Christmas anyway.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

lx22f/c said:


> Big john, all i can say is wow. Well i guess this is your lucky day because i have a canoe you can have. It is 16 footer in need of a paint job but it is water ready. Shoot me a pm and we will work out the details. Merry Christmas


That is a very,very kind offer thank you...I'll pm you soon..and thank you again!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

This is the 2Cool family at its best.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

firedog said:


> This is the 2Cool family at its best.


Yes indeed!
:work:


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

That"s Awesome! Now if the thief gets what they deserve, the sooner the better!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

lx22f/c said:


> Big john, all i can say is wow. Well i guess this is your lucky day because i have a canoe you can have. It is 16 footer in need of a paint job but it is water ready. Shoot me a pm and we will work out the details. Merry Christmas


This right here is part of what Christmas is about. Giving to others.
May you and your family receive many blessings .
Green to ya. This is what I love about 2Coolers!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

A great Christmas story; but John, I'm wondering if you know the story behind the bullet holes?


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

lx22f/c said:


> Big john, all i can say is wow. Well i guess this is your lucky day because i have a canoe you can have. It is 16 footer in need of a paint job but it is water ready. Shoot me a pm and we will work out the details. Merry Christmas


Outstanding gesture. Good on ya.
Merry Christmas!
God Bless.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

lx22f/c said:


> Big john, all i can say is wow. Well i guess this is your lucky day because i have a canoe you can have. It is 16 footer in need of a paint job but it is water ready. Shoot me a pm and we will work out the details. Merry Christmas


Way to go right there
Green coming your way
I hope you and yours have a great holiday season


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Great ending to a sad story. Great gesture....well done


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry I was trying to avoid the subject until after Christmas and I was hoping I'd get the canoe that was taken back...doesn't look likely.



Kickapoo Duke said:


> A great Christmas story; but John, I'm wondering if you know the story behind the bullet holes?


The old man that sold it to me said that about 10 years ago he told his now ex-wife that he was going to go fishing on thanksgiving day,she told him he wasn't going ,so he told her he was going and she couldn't stop him....turns out she could..(she shot his canoe with his 30-30 )

I can't say how grateful I am to lx22f/c for his offer.I sent him a pm offering to pay for it(Payments) but he turned the money down.He is generous,kind and I feel in debt to him more than he could know...Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Just when i am about to give up on the human race some one like lx22f/c comes along and makes me smile.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for the kind words and the(green) that i have recieved.Even though i have never met big john when i read his post i knew it was the right thing to do.We have been playing pm tag but i am sure we will get it all set up soon, so we can get him on the water.Thanks again everyone.
Robert


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

lx22f/c said:


> Big john, all i can say is wow. Well i guess this is your lucky day because i have a canoe you can have. It is 16 footer in need of a paint job but it is water ready. Shoot me a pm and we will work out the details. Merry Christmas


What it's all about....


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

lx22f/c said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the kind words and the(green) that i have recieved.Even though i have never met big john when i read his post i knew it was the right thing to do.We have been playing pm tag but i am sure we will get it all set up soon, so we can get him on the water.Thanks again everyone.
> Robert


 Now i see why the girls on you avatar are smiling.They hav a great dad.May God Bless you and your family.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Way to go Robert..Have a great New Year.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

what a happy ending to a sad start!!!!!way to go!! makes ya feel all warm inside!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

lx22f/c said:


> Big john, all i can say is wow. Well i guess this is your lucky day because i have a canoe you can have. It is 16 footer in need of a paint job but it is water ready. Shoot me a pm and we will work out the details. Merry Christmas


Robert,, greenies to you man.. thats just awesome.. GOD bless you... Happy Holidays..


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That is just ridiculous.

and to lx22f/c... thanks and God Bless. Good people.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Well here is an update, big john picked up the canoe today. After meeting him and getting the canoe loaded up i knew the canoe was going to the right person. Big john was very sincere with the thank you and i know he will enjoy being on the water again. John you are good people and i hope you enjoy the canoe as much as i enjoyed passing it on to you. Thanks again everyone for the kind words it means alot coming from my 2 cool friends. Robert


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats cool you got him on the water. I hope we see some good reports and pictures, from Big John.


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome! Good luck with it Big John; lx22f/c, hats off to you pal. You just proved that there still are great people in the world. Happy New Year to both of you.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Big-John, lx22f/c beat me to it on the canoe offer, I am near 290 and 6, If you need any life jackets, canoe paddles, canoe racks, anchors, rope, nylon rachet straps, or a place to store it when you are not using it, PM me


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

lx22f/c said:


> Big john, all i can say is wow. Well i guess this is your lucky day because i have a canoe you can have. It is 16 footer in need of a paint job but it is water ready. Shoot me a pm and we will work out the details. Merry Christmas


This is the good stuff. Green to you


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Only another fisherman could begin understand and appreciate just how much it means for me to have someone I'd never even met help me get back on the water....Thank you so much!

He even put me ahead of where I was before my canoe was stolen by giving me paddles and life jackets.

I'll be taking it out this next weekend to Fayette county or Conroe...can't wait !!!

PS:Sorry about my friend bringing his dog when I picked up the canoe,he is a great guy but he doesn't have a clue as to when it is and isn't appropriate to bring his dogs.


----------

